# Pressure Treated Wood Question



## Johnturner (May 13, 2021)

Members
Can you/should you paint pressure treated wood that will be outside. Ant special treatment required? Prime etc?
Thanks


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 13, 2021)

You can paint it, but the only problem with that is the wood is often soaking wet and can cause problems with the paint sticking or the wood eventually drying out. Stick a moisture meter in a fresh cut piece and see what it reads.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arn213 (May 13, 2021)

To add to what Greg stated- you have to find out whether the lumber was kiln dried after it was treated (usually marked/stamped KDAT; kiln dried after treatment and usually will have a moisture content read out in the teens) and if not the moisture content will be high anywhere from 30-70%.


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2021)

Down here at least it's soaking wet when you buy it. My advice is buy it and let it sit until it dries, cracks and warps. Then you'll know what you have left.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 13, 2021)

Rarely do we paint it here in tn. We do use some semi transparent and some solid stains over it. Often have to wait 3 to 9 months for it to dry enough to do that even.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 13, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Rarely do we paint it here in tn. We do use some semi transparent and some solid stains over it. Often have to wait 3 to 9 months for it to dry enough to do that even.


I agree stain it.


----------



## Johnturner (May 13, 2021)

Great advice.
I didn't buy the wood. The contractor installed it. I'll ask him but I'll wait a few months and stain in the fall.
Thanks


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 13, 2021)

If you have to ask, it isnt likely KDAT. That is usually unsold or at least a talking point during the bid. It costs several dollars a board extra around here


----------



## Johnturner (May 13, 2021)

Good to know.


----------



## Wildthings (May 13, 2021)

Tony said:


> Down here at least it's soaking wet when you buy it. My advice is buy it and let it sit until it dries, cracks and warps. Then you'll know what you have left.


Yep installed PT Pine pickets on a fence. Butted up very tight to each other. After the summer heat the gaps on some were 1/2"

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 14, 2021)

I replaced a trellis with 4x4 pressure treated posts last year. Let them dry out in the Summer heat, then primed and painted white. They look great, with no paint problems. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 14, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> I replaced a trellis with 4x4 pressure treated posts last year. Let them dry out in the Summer heat, then primed and painted white. They look great, with no paint problems. Chuck


Chuck lives in a kiln- 100+ temps- Teens humidity. Makes a big difference. John lives in humidity.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Johnturner (May 15, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> Chuck lives in a kiln- 100+ temps- Teens humidity. Makes a big difference. John lives in humidity.



You got that right!


----------

